# Not sure



## kit s (Apr 16, 2020)

Got an e-mail from this site offering help posting video (which was a mp4) about the organic or not I tried to post. Could not find that thread????
Could not see who offered.
Any how it was abc investigative report for source. Not sure this will help.
See not sure...lol


----------



## fivetricks (Apr 16, 2020)

I posted in the original thread, but did not send the email you mentioned.


----------



## kit s (Apr 16, 2020)

fivetricks said:


> I posted in the original thread, but did not send the email you mentioned.


Thanks Fivetricks...I could not find my original posted thread so didn't know who it came from.
Will the info above help at all? Don't what else I can do....I have posted it on face book...or maybe an e-mail exchange though have reservation about that unless your game.


----------



## fivetricks (Apr 16, 2020)

Message sent :-)


----------

